# lm_sensors, i2c-via module not loading...

## dreamer3

Output from sensors-detect

```
Probing for PCI bus adapters...

Use driver `i2c-viapro' for device 00:04.3: VIA Technologies VT82C596 Apollo ACPI

Probe succesfully concluded.

 We will now try to load each adapter module in turn.

Load `i2c-viapro' (say NO if built into your kernel)? (YES/no): 

modprobe: Can't locate module i2c-viapro

Loading failed ()... skipping.
```

insmod i2c-via (manual attempt)

```
/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r10/misc/i2c-via.o: unresolved symbol i2c_bit_del_bus_R88f4afaf

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r10/misc/i2c-via.o: unresolved symbol i2c_bit_add_bus_R933524db

```

Any ideas what I need to do to get this working?

----------

## doug-x07

Afraid I cant give any solution  but I'm having a very similar problem. I get exactly the same error message. I ran depmod -a -e and freaked when I saw the output:

```
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r9/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpuid.o

depmod:         register_chrdev_Rsmp_9e027b57

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r9/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/microcode.o

depmod:         devfs_set_file_size_Rsmp_026db6e6

depmod:         misc_deregister_Rsmp_c1a16162

depmod:         devfs_unregister_Rsmp_a0a15672

depmod:         devfs_register_Rsmp_59e66311

depmod:         misc_register_Rsmp_d97129a1

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r9/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/msr.o

depmod:         register_chrdev_Rsmp_9e027b57

```

 and there's loads more bad deps nearly all of which are i2c related.

I can no longer get a kernel to compile as it crashes on unresolved dependencies when doing modules_install. Are you getting similar sort of things?

And all I wanted to do was set up lm_sensors to check processor temparature when I get the occasional segmentation fault !!

----------

## dreamer3

Compiling ALL (not only the obvious ones) of the top level l2c options in the kernel resolved my problem.  Some of the l2c sensor drivers use the other l2c modules for support from what I've read.

However, my 3.3V seems unusually high at 3.48V... and my processor temperature reported by sensors (161f) is about 50 degrees F higher than in the BIOS (111f).  My system has been working just fine forever, and has never given me any complaints... should I be worried?

WARNING - BE CAREFUL

The first time I ran /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start my system started emitting a continuous beep and would not stop.  Not realizing this was a temperature alarm (bad default alarm values) I rebooted my computer.  Unfortunately the BIOS would no longer load and I would get 1 beep, 2 fast beeps, and then 2 lower beeps (the last one lower than the first) and a blank screen.

Everyone once in a while (after pushing reset) I would get into the BIOS where I was informed I was in "safe mode' and my CPU speed/frequency was incorrect and I needed to take care of it.  Maybe 2 or 3 times (after cranking all the settings way down, slow CPU, slow memory, etc) I got it to actually BOOT the system.   The last time I booted to a DOS floppy and re-flashed my BIOS.  That fixed things.

I found this all very scary and I think that what happened is one of the lm_sensors modules SAVED max/min temp values into the EPROM (wasn't the CMOS memory because clearing the CMOS memory failed to help) and  those values were used to detemine if temp ranges were acceptable upon reboot.

Can anyone provide any thoughts or ideas on what happened to me?  I'm not willing to try for repeatibility so it's up to others to make some sense of this.  I added sensors -s to the lm_sensors init script so it immediately sets reasonable limits for the temperature to hopefully avoid this happening in the future.  Now I only hear the temp warning for like a second just until sensors -s completes.  I'd love to fix this as well, if anyone knows how.

I'm using kernel 2.4.19-gentoo-r10 and latest stable lm_sensors as available in portage.

----------

## doug-x07

After unmerging lm_sensors, completely rebuilding my source tree, doing a make dep clean, building a kernel with all the l2c modules compiled in and emerging lm_sensors again, I've finally managed to clean up the foobarred dependecies from installing lm_sensors the first time. Now just got to get it to recognize a via kt-333 chip. Seems that compiling all the modules solved my problem too.

----------

## doug-x07

sensors_detect keeps failing as it can't find the ic2-dev module. I compiled all ic2 options into the kernel and its nowhere in /lib/modules/ ??? Which kernel config option compiles it?

----------

## dreamer3

 *doug-x07 wrote:*   

> sensors_detect keeps failing as it can't find the ic2-dev module. I compiled all ic2 options into the kernel and its nowhere in /lib/modules/ ??? Which kernel config option compiles it?

 

Ok, well it's not part of the lm_sensors package which mean it has to be something you missed checking in the kernel...

make sure everything is checked and try

```
make modules modules_install
```

again

----------

## doug-x07

In make menuconfig I checked unde i2c:

```

<*> I2C support

<*> I2C bit-banging interfaces

<*>   ELV adapter

<*>   Velleman K9000 adapter

<*> I2C PCF 8584 interfaces

<*>   Elektor ISA card

<*> I2C device interface

<*> I2C /proc interface (required for hardware sensors)
```

and did make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install. Still no pesky i2c-dev modules anywhere to be found in /lib/modules. Are those the options you checked Dreamer? I get the impression I'm missing something here.

----------

## dreamer3

```
<M> I2C support

<M> I2C bit-banging interfaces

< >   ELV adapter

< >   Velleman K9000 adapter

<M> I2C PCF 8584 interfaces

< >   Elektor ISA card

<M> I2C device interface

<M> I2C /proc interface (required for hardware sensors)
```

Recompile your kernel as shown.  Somewhere in the docs I read it actually said to have l2c compiled as modules (as opposed to in the kernel) so that's how I did it... I have no ideas on how it works if you want to compile it into your kernel...  Probably you just have to modify the lm_sensors rc file, but I think you'll find it easier to just recompile the kernel as shown.

----------

## doug-x07

Nice one Dreamer, your settings did the trick !! I've now got twice as many i2c modules appearing, including i2c-dev. Thanks for your help.

----------

